

Ask HN: What would you do with this domain? - robwgibbons

Hey HN. We have the domain improvethings.org and we'd really like to make good use of it.<p>I'm interested in hearing what comes to mind! What would you do with improvethings.org?
======
anujkk
A site in india, jaagore.com(means wakeup), allows people to volunteer for a
good social cause, or start a movement themselves. I think this domain could
be helpful for similar site. You can also make use of Facebook/Twitter api to
bring the social element into it.

Another use that comes to my mind is to use this domain to power a review
site, may be a community powered startup review site where hackers, designers
and entrepreneurs can review startups and provide suggestions for improvement.
Think over this. If successful, it can turn into a good place for budding
entrepreneurs to look for relevant information.

------
ecaroth
A platform for people to submit ways to improve the current state of anything
they think is sub par, like a school curriculum, bad traffic intersection,
poor park maintenance, etc. it could show you suggested improvements near to
you, and people could upvote ideas they believe in. empowered people could see
what the community wants and volunteer time towards improvements, or some
could be used as petitions for local govt, schoolboards, etc

~~~
ciaranbradley
I was just thinking something similar. I would put more emphasis on the
volunteering, as petition based stuff doesn't really improve things. Turn it
into a location based community task site.

People and charities can pitch to projects that require volunteers in their
area. Each project can be discussed with threads. Could be as simple as "We're
landscaping the local park at the weekend, turn up bring the kids and help"
one day stuff, to "shelter needs volunteers for ongoing stuff". The project
could be discussed and planned in their own threads, and users gain karma for
their volunteer work.

~~~
ecaroth
would be a great place for classrooms, 4h groups,churches, etc to find a place
or task for volunteering. Maybe groups cou lk d have their own pages where it
shows their past and upcoming volunteer stuff, and how it overlaps with what
others in the community are doing

